# Saved by the cat!!!



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

One of my new woodie intake today must be the first one to have had her life saved by a cat.

The kind lady rescuer says that she looked into her garden and to her horror saw a sparrowhawk hunched over something. Her cat saw it too and chased the sparrowhawk off. It left its victim behind, unharmed...a little wood pigeon nestling, probably not more than 14 days old if that.

It is in the doviary now, in a crate with three other baby woodies of about the same age, perhaps a few days older. When I did my last rounds they were all snuggled up together. 

Funnily enough I also have "rescued" a kitten of about 8 weeks old. It was in my garden hanging around the aviary all afternoon and was still there when it was dark and raining so I had to bring it in, no one seemed to be looking for it. The dogs don't like cats , but this kitten loves them and winds around their legs. They are finding it all very stressful.

Cynthia


----------



## kingsley hannah (Jan 9, 2008)

cute!
can you show us photos of the baby woddies, i dont think i have ever seen one, i have included a photo of what our native woodies look like


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Cynthia, that's a great story, I love cross-species rescue stories...heart warming.

KH, gotta say, that's a spectacular bird in your picture.

fp


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Great story, Cynthia.
That's so funny about the dogs and kitten. I can almost see the horror on the dog's face's.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Loved the story, Cynthia. 

Best wishes to the Woodie & Kitten. 

Such a stunning bird, KH. Thanks for sharing the picture with us. 

Cindy


----------



## Noisy_minor (Jun 20, 2008)

kingsley hannah said:


> cute!
> can you show us photos of the baby woddies, i dont think i have ever seen one, i have included a photo of what our native woodies look like


Cool we have an Nz member. i worked in Ch Ch for about a month all up i wanted to see one of these birds but didnt unfortunetly. i went to Orana wildlife park but the only birds i seen were chickens and Kiwi's. 

Lucky little bird not many birds owe there lives to a cat.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Cynthia,

What a wonderful story, good to hear the woody is snuggling well with the others, and the kitten is trying to make herself at home at the cost of stressing the dogs. 

What a gorgeous bird, KH!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Apologies for quality - low light - but these are the babies, before cosying up for the night 

John


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

John_D said:


> Apologies for quality - low light - but these are the babies, before cosying up for the night
> 
> John


Talk about your little fuzz buckets! They are adorable!

Terry


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Cynthia,

Great rescue by the cat and great that you took in this little youngster with your other 3 rescues. Great pic! It must be so reassuring for these youngsters to have similar aged birds to snuggle up to and feel safe again.

Now that we are in the countryside, I couldn't believe just how many woodies congregrate in the field opposite the house...a huge woodie social gathering at times!!

Lindi


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

That's a lot of cuteness in one box!! And your Eng woodies are so pretty as adults


----------

